# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng có sân chơi trẻ em ở Thủ Đức - Cafe sân vườn, nhà hàng tiệc cưới Hồng Cường

## thanhnhan_auto

*Nhà Hàng Xe Cổ Hồng Cường chuyên nhận tổ chức tiệc cưới, tiệc tất niên, sự kiện, liên hoan, sinh nhật * *C.Hà (0902 408 378), A. Tuấn Anh(0914 149 103)* Nằm              trên đường quốc lộ 13 cách ngã tư Bình Triệu không xa, Hồng       Cường      Club   được xây dựng trên một không gian rất rộng với   nhiều     khoảng    xanh. Khi              bước vào quán mọi người sẽ bị choáng ngợp bởi số lượng xe  cổ       lên     đến    hàng trăm chiếc được sắp xếp khá khoa học và  tinh  tế.     Nhân  viên     phục   vụ  được đào tạo khá bài bản và lịch  sự  tạo sự     thân  thiện cho    khách    hàng. Không chỉ thế              vớinhà hàng được thiết kế nhiều khu riêng biệt được kết nối    với      nhau     thuận tiện trong một khuôn viên chung như nhà hàng    tiệc  cưới  -    sinh     nhật, phòng họp mặt, cafe sân vườn cùng với    khu giả  trí   bida,   địện  tử,    khu vui chơi trẻ em...

Với       đội   ngũ  nhân  viên   chuyên nghiệp và nhiệt tình! Hồng Cường   Club    có  thể   giúp  bạn  thiết kế   những buổi tiệc, sự kiện một   cách độc    đáo,  mang   lại  nhiều  niềm vui cho   mọi người và sự hãnh   diện của    chủ nhân  buổi   tiệc Nhà    hàng chúng tôi có nhiều thực          đơn đa dạng phong phú, không gian thoáng    mát, rộng rãi với hơn       7.000    m2. Nhiều phòng hội nghị với sức chứa lớn,    máy chiếu,  âm      thanh,   micro  chuẩn quốc tế…..
 Đến    với Hồng Cường , bạn sẽ được          nhận rất nhiều ưu đãi với những chương    trình khuyến  mãi cực   HOT     cho    quý công ty. Xin liên hệ tư vấn viên để    hiểu thêm về   thực   đơn,   nhà    hàng cũng như các chương trình khuyến mãi của      Hồng   Cường
*Nhà Hàng HỒNG CƯỜNG CLUB*

*Địa chỉ: 195, QL.13, KP.1, P. Hiệp Bình Chánh, Thủ Đức, TP.HCM (Ngay chân cầu Ông Dầu)*
*Liên hệ đặt tiệc: (08) 37267477,  C.Hà (0902 408 378), A. Tuấn Anh (0914 149 103)*
*Email:   clb@hongcuongclub.com
*
*Website: CLB XE CO HONG CUONG - HONG CUONG CLUB*



Hình ảnh Nhà Hàng

----------

